# SHB photo / picture identification...seems especially good for newbie beeks



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

These beetles are not as evident as in the first images above









Arrow points to hole made by female SHB. Image on right side shows beetle eggs inside cell with prepupa









And, the best (worst?) for last...NASTY!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

One more nasty one...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Great photos.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks good Photos


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

Should be a sticky the pictures show what to look for so well.When I first started trying to get a idea of what they actually look like nothing came close to showing them as well as this.Thanks!


----------



## Haddon (Feb 26, 2009)

Good pictures. 
I have seen them all before in my own hives.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Intheswamp and everyone, I knew there was a reason I was instinctively gearing up to combat these hive invaders. I picked one off a feeder last night and dropped it on the concrete. I looked down to find it and didn't see it. The little beetle was hiding under the patio table leg which was only the size of a nickel. It was like instantaneously hidden. These little beetles can hide. It was difficult to even pick it up. The little shell was like slick armor. I already saw a few in the beetle blaster traps I put in and cd case trap too. Up until recently I hadn't seen many but there has been increase in the past few weeks. There are some orchards nearby and apparently migratory beekeepers pass through our area. Perhaps that is part of the origin. Everyone has been very helpful. I really appreciate everyone taking the time to help me with this question on beetles. This post has resulted in some great info. 
I wish everyone well with their hives. Any more insights would be appreciated too Virginia Wolf


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

great pictures!


----------



## rtsquirrel (Jan 6, 2010)

Wondering if what I found in my hive today are SHB larvae and not Wax moth Larvae. There were a couple moths present, and I did see a shb on the screened inner cover. No slime, but definitely discolored honey. What to do? Should I let the remaining bees (a couple hundred, no sign of Queen) die off then??? Burn everything? Scrape out the old wax? Help!


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

i had a dying queenless nuc with some SHB in it. I shook all the bees out infront of another hive and put the frames in the freezer for a few days. There wasnt any slime in them though


----------

